

OS Kernel in under 45 lines of Javascript - logicchains
https://github.com/torvalds/linux

======
tmikaeld
Is this some kind of rick-roll?

~~~
k__
But it's true. Only lib he used is the Linux kernel.

------
S4M
what does it have to do with java-script?

~~~
logicchains
The project was completed using fewer than 45 lines of it, as suggested in the
title.

~~~
thenerdfiles
[http://www.sas.upenn.edu/~haroldfs/dravling/grice.html](http://www.sas.upenn.edu/~haroldfs/dravling/grice.html)

~~~
logicchains
[http://tvtropes.org/pmwiki/pmwiki.php/Main/MathematiciansAns...](http://tvtropes.org/pmwiki/pmwiki.php/Main/MathematiciansAnswer)

~~~
thenerdfiles
[http://www-01.sil.org/linguistics/GlossaryOfLinguisticTerms/...](http://www-01.sil.org/linguistics/GlossaryOfLinguisticTerms/WhatIsAQuantityImplicature.htm)

~~~
logicchains
[http://www.buzzfeed.com/ludwigwittgenstein/fantastic-ways-
to...](http://www.buzzfeed.com/ludwigwittgenstein/fantastic-ways-to-
distinguish-between-sense-and-nonsense)

~~~
thenerdfiles
Yes, the Ordinary Language School extended Wittgenstein's early work.

------
thenerdfiles
?

------
jyf1987
why such joking thread could be push up?

